# What type of tractor do you pull the baler with...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

We are using a JD 4430. Great tractor my brother bought from our uncle. My brother and I drove it the day it was delivered...I was 12 years old. Perfect baling tractor


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

4755 2wd and 8300 MFWD


----------



## haybaler (Jun 4, 2008)

4450, Ford 9030 when needed, and a 3020 when the old girl feels good.


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

MF 4235 pulls our two tie baler.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

JD 4030 and MF 275 on the two small square balers and Case IH JX 100U MFWD on the round baler.


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

JD 7520 with the IVT trans on a small inline, can keep the bales at 13 strokes. Also a JD 7210 nice tractor. JD7800 on a JD 567 round baler.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Most of the time I forget the camera at home. I am going to try to improve my memory next time I mow and post some pics.

If you have some pictures of your equipment, operation, hayfields or tractor feel free post it. Thanks

HHH


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I use a 4020. I have thought about using the 4430, but never tried it.


----------



## Harp4430 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I definitly like the tractor! How do you like the Deere baler?

HHH


----------



## Harp4430 (Jun 22, 2008)

We use either Deere hay equipment or NH. For big rounders I much prefer the Green but for Squares I go with NH.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks like you have cover edge. Do you like it?

Thanks,
HHH


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is what I pull with Ford 6600, Hesston 4570


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

We use a 4430, 4250mfwd, and a 2950mfwd, and a mostly a Farmall 856 on 2 315's with belt throwers and a 316 with a pan. I prefer the INT. due to the T/A and control of ground speed, but love the comfort of the JD's


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Hayboy1,

You've got a great gift for taking pictures, my friend. That third shot of the tractor pulling the bale wagon over the top of the hill underneath the clouds... man, that should be a in a frame somewhere!

Chet.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, but I am the idiot in the tractor sweating!!! My sister took them but yes they came out great. We are fortunate enough to live in an absolutely beautiful part of New England. Kind of take it for granted until sunset!! Thanks again for the compliment


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

Our baling tractor is a MT555B Challenger that we are very happy with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice Combo!!!


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

here is the 4250 a little closer up, just pulled those loads nearly a mile on a 13% grade. I had to try it once, won't do it twice!


----------



## Farmerboy (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a 4020 JD to pull my IH 8555 inline baler. I have used my 4010 but it has a loader on it and I don't like driving with it and am to lazy to take it off!


----------



## Tamara in TN (Jul 29, 2008)

we use a Cat Challenger for one of the big sq balers and a JD whose number escapes me for the other one...

Tamara in TN


----------



## chh (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a MF 5455 in front of a MF 2746A baler. I don't have any pics of this current setup


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

We use MF 5460 mfwd and Jd 4430(2) gehl square and vermeer round balers. Bought the 5460 this year and saved a bunch on fuel!


----------



## NHTS110 (Jul 19, 2008)

We use a NHTS110 MFD and NH 1409 Silage special, wide pick up net wrap.


----------



## brutejman (Jan 14, 2009)

I use a JD 7700 Mfd pulling a 605 Vermeer Super M


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I use a 6430 jd pulling a 5070 newholland small square


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Use a Ford 8240 or 3930 on a 273 baler. Just bought a 495 cutter thats in good shape just needs a cosmetic makeover. All Ford or New Holland equipment on the farm with the exception of the lil Case 1840 skidsteer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

NH 8670 on NH BR780A round baler, powershift and extra smooth ride from front wheel assist is the only way to go with no clutching on full bales. CIH 7220 on NH BB940A big square baler -- duals are a must. IH 806 on NH 570 small square baler with hoelscher accumulator. We have pulled this one with a IH Super MTA!


----------



## plowboy14505 (Nov 2, 2008)

i like the older iron lol 1954 farmall SH 1950 farmall H and a 24t and 14t JD balers


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

This is what I use to pull the baler, a 1971 4020


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

7630/7830, both with IVT. The 7830 is all dressed up now(fenders, lights, load mounts), so they're both identical except for tires.






For the small square (JD336) we use the 7710, MFWD.
-Josh


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We pulled our NH 273 with our Oliver 1800 for the past 4 years.










We will be using our newly purchased IH 756 on the baler this year I think.










Jim


----------

